# 2011 Bow Kill



## bmoreland22 (Jan 27, 2012)

Shot this buck on October 7th. Have tons of trail camera photos of him. Saw him 3 other times between Sept 14 and Oct 7. My biggest bow kill to date. After the drying period, he's unofficially 178. I haven't officially got him scored yet. I am a non-resident, who truly appreciates the opportunity to shoot a great archery buck in your state. Thank you North Dakota!


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

hell of a buck! :thumb: nice pics


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

That is a S T U D !!!!!!


----------



## jk3hunter (Dec 29, 2010)

what did that bad boy score!?!?


----------



## Kitz (Aug 15, 2010)

WOW!


----------



## bigbuck144 (Sep 9, 2007)

beautiful congrats


----------

